# to-30 loader



## jetboat (Oct 12, 2010)

I just picked up a to-30 for use around the farm and I need a loader... I havent been able to find one locally so I have decided to built 1 but, I havent been able to figure out how it should attach to the tractor. Also, havent found any info about mounting an aux hydro system on it.

Any info would be helpful (pictures would be awesome)


----------

